# New GFX



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

I am looking for a new sig, HOGH did my last one but his plate is full and suggested I come post here. I would like Jon Jones or JDS.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I'll try and get one going today or tomorrow. If I don't have one here by tomorrow, bump the thread to remind me.

Do you want your name in it, any text? The more detail, the more I can make the sig the way you want it.

There's a template in the stickies at the top of the GFX showroom that you can follow if you wish.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I had some free time today. No work!!! Here is something that I put together. Tried some new things so if you don't like it I will whip something else up!


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

HitOrGetHit said:


> I had some free time today. No work!!! Here is something that I put together. Tried some new things so if you don't like it I will whip something else up!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

M.C said:


> I'll try and get one going today or tomorrow. If I don't have one here by tomorrow, bump the thread to remind me.
> 
> Do you want your name in it, any text? The more detail, the more I can make the sig the way you want it.
> 
> There's a template in the stickies at the top of the GFX showroom that you can follow if you wish.


I'll check out the template and thank you. I would certainly like my name in it and once I check out the template I'll get more info to you.


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> I had some free time today. No work!!! Here is something that I put together. Tried some new things so if you don't like it I will whip something else up!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Crap. I just realized that I forgot to add a border... I will add it and repost the new one after I get home from work.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Ok here it is with a border. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

Good stuff HOGH, now I just need to get on desktop tp edit my signature.


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

Here is the template request, this one just for a Jones sig.

The Request:

I would like a sick Jon Jones sig, PLEASE!!!


Pics:








- Left








- Middle








- Right


Title: Bones


Sub-Text: Future LHW Champion

More Sub-Text: Ruckus


Colors: Red


Size: 400 x 200


Avatar?: NO


----------

